# 24' Wand



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I used a 24' extension wand today.

That tool will make a man out of you. 

I said the heck with that and grabbed a ladder. I need to start down streaming.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I used one before your not kidding, if your not in shape this will kick your arse fast and bad. I am undecided if I want to get another one just for the work out.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

There's a thread on fb I got these pics from. 4 stories seems to be the highest documented reach for now. I'm sure on a non windy day 5 stories can be had.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Once you figure it out you will kick yourself for washing the hard way.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

What general set up would someone use to shoot water three or more stories like in the pictures above? Would you use a normal power washing set up with a certain tip on your wand?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Gramps said:


> What general set up would someone use to shoot water three or more stories like in the pictures above? Would you use a normal power washing set up with a certain tip on your wand?


Search the forum for downstreaming.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

epretot said:


> I used a 24' extension wand today.
> 
> That tool will make a man out of you.
> 
> I said the heck with that and grabbed a ladder. I need to start down streaming.


Lol. No, that tool will _take_ the man out of you. 

I had the same thought about a year ago (don't like PC'ing from an extension ladder). Bought a 24' wand from Northern Tools and used it _once_.

Dave, if you'll pay the shipping, I'll give send you that b*stard and you can work out all you want.:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We use ours with every 2 story, my guys complained the 1st time but then I showed them how to use it. Now they ask for it. Haven't figured out the downstream yet


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

epretot said:


> I used a 24' extension wand today.
> 
> That tool will make a man out of you.
> 
> I said the heck with that and grabbed a ladder. I need to start down streaming.


Or a woman..... just sayin'


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Take a day or two, hell take a week off and dedicate it to learning how to get set up to downstream. Top 5 biggest regrets of my life was not doing that years earlier. The wand would only be useful if your washing 35+ feet, or difficult to reach areas.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> or a woman..... Just sayin'


lol.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

MKap said:


> Take a day or two, hell take a week off and dedicate it to learning how to get set up to downstream. Top 5 biggest regrets of my life was not doing that years earlier. The wand would only be useful if your washing 35+ feet, or difficult to reach area


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

****


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Im confused with the downstream, when I searched it out all I got was 'chemical injector'
This helps push the water to higher levels? 
Also iv dont use chemicals when washing houses for painting, will this work without chemicals?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. No, that tool will _take_ the man out of you.
> 
> I had the same thought about a year ago (don't like PC'ing from an extension ladder). Bought a 24' wand from Northern Tools and used it _once_.
> 
> Dave, if you'll pay the shipping, I'll give send you that b*stard and you can work out all you want.:yes:


I have or should I say had one, it's in that twisted metal frame in the collapsed garage and looks like it got bent. I still haven't dug every thing out of that house of cards yet, I'm kind of scared to I may get buried when I move the wrong thing lol. I was thinking about getting another one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I have or should I say had one, it's in that twisted metal frame in the collapsed garage and looks like it got bent. I still haven't dug every thing out of that house of cards yet, I'm kind of scared to I may get buried when I move the wrong thing lol. I was thinking about getting another one.


Mine is a telescopic


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Mine is a telescopic


So was mine, when I last used it I left the last section (tip section) extended out a little (a coiple feet) and it looks bent. I used to always collapse it and make sure it was locked in closed. When the tent came down a 3 level shelf also came down which had the wand on it. All the piping in front of the shelf is touching the ground twisted up like a pretzel. The wand may still be good but like I said I'm not going in there and pulling stuff out yet. I am going to start hacking the tarp up and open it up before any more removal.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

MKap said:


> Take a day or two, hell take a week off and dedicate it to learning how to get set up to downstream. Top 5 biggest regrets of my life was not doing that years earlier. The wand would only be useful if your washing 35+ feet, or difficult to reach areas.


What set up do you have?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Mine is a telescopic


Mine too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> So was mine, when I last used it I left the last section (tip section) extended out a little (a coiple feet) and it looks bent. I used to always collapse it and make sure it was locked in closed. When the tent came down a 3 level shelf also came down which had the wand on it. All the piping in front of the shelf is touching the ground twisted up like a pretzel. The wand may still be good but like I said I'm not going in there and pulling stuff out yet. I am going to start hacking the tarp up and open it up before any more removal.


If it needs replacing, I've got one . 

BTW, do you take credit cards, and if so, what kind......Visa, Mastercard..?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> If it needs replacing, I've got one .
> 
> BTW, do you take credit cards, and if so, what kind......Visa, Mastercard..?


LOL. We sure do but only if you want some cash wired back to your shipper who lives overseas. Other wise we don't.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Im confused with the downstream, when I searched it out all I got was 'chemical injector'
> This helps push the water to higher levels?
> Also iv dont use chemicals when washing houses for painting, will this work without chemicals?


Why would you not use chemicals? Mold spores are a high ranking cause of paint failure. You can't strip flaking paint via downstreaming but no one should be using a pressure washer for that anyway. 

The height you reach has to do with your gpm.. its all done with low pressure (which is needed to activate a downstreamer/chemical injector). You have to find the right nozzle to get your pressure in the 500-600 psi range. The higher your gpm with a wide orifice zero degree nozzle, the higher your reach. My ten gpm machines can hit 50'-60' on a calm day.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Why would you not use chemicals? Mold spores are a high ranking cause of paint failure. You can't strip flaking paint via downstreaming but no one should be using a pressure washer for that anyway.
> 
> The height you reach has to do with your gpm.. its all done with low pressure (which is needed to activate a downstreamer/chemical injector). You have to find the right nozzle to get your pressure in the 500-600 psi range. The higher your gpm with a wide orifice zero degree nozzle, the higher your reach. My ten gpm machines can hit 50'-60' on a calm day.


Southern California here, very rare do i see mold. These stucco homes just need a rinse from sand or clay stains. 

Thanks for the response, I've wondered that for a while but didnt ask. I was actually ready to buy a downstream but they just looked like chemical injectors. I will check into it again.


----------

